# Super Red Synsplia



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

USA is getting hooked up with some great SRS fish from a supplier that flys to thailand and individually picks fish out, which results in delivering the highest quality and most up to date fish in the globe.
Im thinking about picking one up next.. what do you think?

Here is one fed with ChingMix pellet. Hopefully we can get chingmix into the us market for good. This is the only pellet that i see a difference in what so ever... all those other pellets are all mass produced at a location and just repackaged in a fancy pack with false claims. This stuff was built from the ground up to be the best cichlid food around.. the pellets are large and black! very different and are the result of years of research.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol I bet it costs like $8094707407628675894320461064051455610.94 + tax :laugh:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm, hormone enhanced foods...stop feeding it and all that color goes buh-bye...

I'll think I'll stick to my good 'ol non-artificially enhanced fish...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so then that Grand Sumo stuff is actually worthless bullshit then?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I never said it didn't work. Sure, hormone enhanced foods will give your fish unnaturally bright colors, but it's from the addition of hormones. Once you remove those hormones by not feeding that food, the colors will eventually fade.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> so then that Grand Sumo stuff is actually worthless bullshit then


this "chingmix" is the new food!!, it's just like flowerhorns, whatever is newest is best. haven't you caught on yet, next week it will be a new food, and the great SRS will be forgotten. Surely you remember that Grand Sumo food was the best about 1 month ago. Times change, get on the ball


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice looking fish Pos X!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

keep this thread clean please. If you dont like the discussion on the food or fish pictured, please dont click on this thread.

There are ways to disagree respectfully.....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well since you went right ahead and decided to bash the food and call it hormone enhanced to begin with.. lets specifiy that there is absolutely no hormones in this food and it is the prefered food of choice for cichlids in one of the largest aqua hobby countries in the world. There are pages upon pages of scientific research that the creator has conducted on the food. Fish that are fed hormones do not get big hump heads, and no the colors dont fade as ZZ flowerhorn dont reach their color potential till they are at least a year old.

The creator uses techniques simliar to those being used in nutrtional supplements with a concentration on the digestion process. While other foods like hikari of new life spectrum fall well short in comparison of quality as the majority of the nutrients are not digestested but just crapped back out. Chingmix uses digestive enzymes in the food that completely break down the nutrients for close to 100% obsorbtion ratio. It also contains a very expensive amino acid profile with key aminos targeted for growht and color. There is also a process that takes the shells of krill and blends them into a powdered substance, this part is also added. Normal pellets do not have this. I post my before and after pictures up when i begin my free sample.

and grand sumo is still good but i use that on blue base fish as its more of a bulking agent.
here some rainbow dragon adults fed only on sumo for their entire life... same shape as the jeff rapps midas breeder, just twice the size from the sumo.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> There is also a process that takes the shells of krill and blends them into a powdered substance, this part is also added. Normal pellets do not have this. I post my before and after pictures up when i begin my free sample.


You mean carotenoids? Foods such as Azoo do have that added.

As far as the food not being hormone enhanced, it's good if it's not. Usually the foods that produce nice coloration are, that's all.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hormone enhanced foods are also a cheap way of doing things... but nobody in malaysia and indonesia believes in feeding their prized fish hormones as it decreases their heads size in the process.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh: Eventually deflates things in people too.......









Hormones are not a simple thing to discuss....hmmm, may bring this up in scientific.....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

UGLY ASS FISHES!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

look like coffee beans?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> UGLY ASS FISHES!


I'd prefer natural synspilum myself but try to be a little more constructive.

I fear I need to start deleting posts like this, let's have some mutual respect and discuss your feelings in a different way and in a different thread....

There are enough purists here that would be happy to share thoughts with a better thought out post...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> look like coffee beans?


I know I was just trying to be a mature moderator but that looks like rabbit poo.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> > UGLY ASS FISHES!
> 
> 
> I'd prefer natural synspilum myself but try to be a little more constructive.
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats because they are chocolate coated.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like this personally....

Golden Dragon Monkey


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pose X,
Is that food available in any other form than pellets?
I read a bit about it awile back and was intrigued,

Was thinking this would be a very good occasional Bichir, Gar food.
If you have the time and can do so PM me with just a bit more on the
availibility of this in the US and what forms it comes in.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its an all around good food for all fish... and there are different forms. One food is specfically designed for kok head fish and the other for color.. the idea of bringing the beefheart here is still a reality. This is not currently available in the usa, other then the 10 packages that were sent as a sample... but that should change.

The design that we helped craft for the beefheart would be in the form of a powder.... thinking about having it where you receive a cube tray and the powder mix.. then you blend in your own beefheat. The key ingredients and amino profile are in the powder though. I have no clue on the effects it would have on non-hybrid fish.. but fish like flowerhorns do have alot of base colors in them that make it easy for them to really color up when fed the right foods.. some other fish may lack this base all together which makes its hard. But just thing, what it would do to a festae?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I like this personally....
> 
> Golden Dragon Monkey


 The color on that fish looks like it's coming mostly from the lighthing and/or photo enhancement...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

on the gm? reliable sources have seen this in person and said the pictures look nothing like the fish... it is a great combination of colors and body shape. This is another decsecendant of the indo grand champion fish, and literally glows in the dark with pearls that wrap all the way around the head. It does look like in the image the contrast is buffed up slightly, but holland 23 has no need to mis-represent his fish as he sells them all in person and only sells champion fish in the insane price category. a low quality camera could never hope to capture the contrast of color of the fish since its very hard to photograph flourscent colors. base color is mostly disregarded in fish FH these days as it can most likely fade when the fish reaches old age... however pearls do not fade and this one has extreme snakeskin fluroscents. These cause the fish to glow a blinding blue color that pierces the eyes. Its literally to intense to look at under normal tank lighting... the best part is that hes less then 2"... think about when it gets big how massive.

SRS is definately under a NAN light.. but a NAN light in indonesia is considered a normal aquarium light. you cant look at the tank at all and tell there is a weird light yet it enhances the fish. It can only enhance contrast though.. it doesnt create color where it doesnt exist.

When you think about that... thats like saying.. ok all reef people who use an atinic light are cheaters. so no one should use the atinic lights that make everything look so good and make the corals glow. It enhances it so we should use it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, I've learned the hard way that most aquarium bulbs give an unnatural boost to blue and red hues...that's all. You can kinda tell with that picture if you look at the background and gravel. It's virtually glowing.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is probably a more accurate representation of the fish, though it's still a bit off I think:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yep maybe.. but the collectors eye looks at the thickness of the pearls base that covers the fish. This area will all glow in twilight.
Heres a glow demonstration on my fish that has no where near the the amount of pearls as one like this. Under my powercompact.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

As for the first fish pictured, the red one, I just noticed that the silicone lining the corners is red too...hmmm....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I think this is probably a more accurate representation of that fish:










Still a nice fish, but not nearly as red...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

not so red anymore, i must say


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The silocon lining is red because there is a NAN light on the fish a stated and there is no way that fish is that orange color you are potraying it out to be.. pehaps if you have never have seen one in person you be qualified to make some kind of color judgement on what is posible and what isnt, but you have no first hand experience what so ever to make any kind of corrective judgement. I have seen Blood parrots in china town more red then that. it not possible for the camera to pick up the red and they sure as hell arent that dull orange color.

why dont you recolor some more photos while your at it ?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Wow, you get way defensive over this stuff. To me, if you have to make the fish look more colorful with special lighting, then it's not real. If the fish doesn't look like that UNDER NATURAL SUNLIGHT then it's not real. Nice way to make a not so red fish look more red, huh?

Oh yeah, if you really want to get down to the nitty gritty, not only is the silicone lining pinkish in color (which obviously is due to lighting), the water/background also has a pinkish hue to it. Nice way to accurately depict something. When you look at the fish in the tank, you may see the color but not the reddish hue because your eyes can account for the adjustments without you knowing it. A camera lens cannot. Put that fish under natural sunlight and what do you have left? Probably more like something I depicted.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

so because glow fish dont glow under sunlight they dont glow? i guess reefs are a sham to cause they look like sh*t under daylight tanks. ... doesnt really matter, as is under natural daylight my poto will destroy any non-SB in red coloring.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

another interesting topic.

even though they're not for me,some of the pics posted were ok.

but on the food ?


> thats because they are chocolate coated


I thought chocolate (theobromine and caffeine) was toxic to fish?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry for losing my temper.. i have been studying all night









And i was just joking about them being chocolate coated, but ill have close ups of this stuff by tonight maybe. You see that of all the pellets out there, this is the only one that you see which is strinkingly different. Almost all of your other foods a mass produced at large factories. I have really had good results so far from using Quick Red. I also have a jar of sumo that i havent started using yet.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

more monkey fish.. same parents







magazine shot

1"









24k pearls on this








1.5"








1"








another


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> so because glow fish dont glow under sunlight they dont glow? i guess reefs are a sham to cause they look like sh*t under daylight tanks. ... doesnt really matter, as is under natural daylight my poto will destroy any non-SB in red coloring.


 Reef tanks are meant to replicate natural conditions for coral and inverts to properly live and grow. Every reef I have seen was throwing off nice white light, not a red glow meant to artificially color up a fish.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> > look like coffee beans?
> 
> 
> I know I was just trying to be a mature moderator but that looks like rabbit poo.


 Damnit! I was gonna say the same exact thing









As for Draco and Pose X stop bickering you two sounds worse tahn my baby cousins.....damn Poseidon like flowerhorns Draco, you don't. Leave it at that and stop complaining about the fish.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the red is hurting my eyes!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I thought you bounced.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice color


----------

